# Five Brilliant Ubuntu-based Distros You Never Knew Existed



## NucleusKore (Feb 11, 2010)

Since this isn't a news item, I posted it here. Hope it's alright !

There’s little doubt that Ubuntu has changed the Linux landscape since its creation several years ago.

It has adopted and developed several key technologies to help make those typically harder tasks under Linux, easier. Even though it itself is based on Debian, it has become a popular foundation for several other distributions.

Although one can take a base command-line install of Ubuntu and make it into anything, derivatives are popular because they take away that need for custom configuration. The vast number of distributions testifies to that!

Read On........


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2010)

Its articles like these that make checking out the forums every now and then worthwhile. Good find!


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

I had read about Element a few days ago. It really looks interesting.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2010)

Followed the article and aprt from Jlicloud and moonOS, other 3 are not well known.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 20, 2010)

I am using Moon OS from its version 2 and now version 3 (Makara) an found it is stable.. I used E-17 in Ubuntu and Mandriva but found ony Moon OS make the E-17 fully stable, it even configure my bsnl EVDO card where Ubuntu 9.10 refused to do it/configuration does not work...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2010)

^Sure most of the distros do not show the same level of integration (love) to all major DEs.


----------

